# Simulation with Arena, Rockwell Arena ver.3 Until Ver. 12



## Amjad_shehada (15 مايو 2008)

طبعا هذا الموضوع راح يكون غريب شوية بالنسبة للي بيعرف البرنامج وقيمته

بل يمكن يكون مفاجأة اله من العيار الثقيل

طبعا هذه هديتي لكل طلاب الهندسة 
ومن غير ما نضيع وقت راح نبدأ مع بعض في حصر الإصدارات المختلفة لهذا البرنامج العملاق


Rockwell Arena 3

http://www.4shared.com/file/31918468/f95159dd/ARENA_v3.html?s=1



Rockwell software Arena var. 4

http://www.4shared.com/file/44013911/6fe7149a/Arena_40.html?s=1



Rockwell software Arena var. 5
Rockwell software Arena var. 7
Rockwell software Arena var. 8
Rockwell software Arena var. 9
Rockwell software Arena var. 10
Rockwell software Arena var. 11 
كلها في هذا الموقع

http://www.scmlab.com/arena_download



Rockwell software Arena var. 12

ftp://ftp.imash.ru/pub/rockwell/​


----------



## Amjad_shehada (24 مايو 2008)

وتكملة للموضوع
بس بدنا نشوف الردود

Rockwell software Arena var. 7.00 Full Version

موجود على الرابط التالي
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/345101

والكراك موجود في الرابط التالي:
http://ie4iu.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=354&d=1203006565
​


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

طيب مفيش تعليم للبرنامج


----------



## بنت السعيد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي أمجد على المجهود الرائع ... واتمنى لك التوفيق.
طبعا انا عضوة جديدة في هذا


----------



## ماس العالمي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed al-bishri (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مادة حلوة و ممتعة و مفيدة ... انا ادرسها في هذا الترم و شغال الان على المشروع النهائي للمادة

شكرا على الملفات


----------



## صناعي1 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

amjad_shehada قال:


> وتكملة للموضوع
> 
> بس بدنا نشوف الردود​
> rockwell Software Arena Var. 7.00 Full Version​
> ...


 
مشكور اخي لكن رابط الكراك لا يفتح


----------



## Eng.maher (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم بتشكرك كتير اخي امجد على الموضوع وبتمنى تساعدني على ايجاد تمارين تطبيقية وشروح على كيفية استخدام البرنامج


----------



## المهندس محمد فتحي (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااا..
الكراك فقط لا يعمل


----------



## amato alra7man (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي
بحاول أنزله


لكن لي سؤال رابط v 12

رفعته عليه إزاي


----------



## العبقري1 (31 يوليو 2009)

اليوم جايب لكم في هذا المنتدى الرائع

Rockwell software Arena var. 7.00 Full Version

البرنامج من رفع الأخ Amjad_shehada
موجود على الرابط التالي: 

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/345101

والكراك من عندي م. جمال العبدالله
موجود على الرابط التالي:

http://rapidshare.com/files/55111511/Rockwell_Arena_7_0_Crack.zip

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## صناعي1 (1 أغسطس 2009)

العبقري1 قال:


> اليوم جايب لكم في هذا المنتدى الرائع
> 
> rockwell software arena var. 7.00 full version
> 
> ...



شكرا لك، جاري التحميل


----------



## صناعي1 (1 أغسطس 2009)

تم عمل الكراك، لكن ما زالت الرسالة
Maximum of 100 entities exceeded.
تظهر


----------



## القيصرY (4 أغسطس 2009)

*أريد برنامج أرينا .*





السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .



انا طالب هندسة صناعية وأبغى رابط لتحميل برنامج أرينا 

أريد تحميله وتعلمه ..


أرجو مساعدتي وشكرآ ..





لأني حاولت البحث لبرنامج أرينا ولكن لم أجده ..

​


----------



## صناعي1 (4 أغسطس 2009)

القيصرY قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يمكنك تنزيله الان من مشاركة رقم 11
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90338-2.html#post1205377


----------



## abuahmedali (31 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزي ... مجهود تشكر عليه وخاصة البرامج غير متوفرة علي المنتديات الأخري ..

لكن 

النسخة اصدار 7 تعطي رسالة خطأ (عدم وجود ملف) RsiTPInfo020000.dll 

النسخة اصدار 12 تعطي رسالة خطأ ( عدم وجود ملف) RsiTPInfo030000.dll

وللأسف الكراك للأصدار 7 لا يحل المشكلة ... والوصلة للكراك 12 لا تعمل وفي كلتا الحالتين
يستحسن توفر السريال نمبر ..

ياريت لو صادفكم النجاح في تسطيب البرنامج اسعفونا بالملاحظات

الشكر لكم سلفأ

تحياتي​


----------



## lina_alhadidi (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------

